# Suffolk over Tunis (Wise)????



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 13, 2012)

:/
I have Tunis ewes which are medium sized sheep(up to 160lbs). I would like to use a Suffolk ram(which are large sheep, up to 220+lbs) to get a little more size out of my lambs by sale time.
Has anyone attempted the large over med.? How was the out come, or would I be asking for lambing problems???


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 13, 2012)

Suffolks (and Hampshires) are commonly crossed onto commercial ewes (usually 1/2 rambouillet 1/4 dorset 1/4 finn) which weigh about 160 lbs for market lambs. I say you should be good.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks! 
I' m probably going to give this route a try this fall! 
Good luck to my ewes!!! Lol!


----------

